# Mexican Police Death Rate



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

According to a report in _La Cronica de Hoy_, Mexican police officers are being killed at a rate of more than one a day. Specifically, data indicate that 20 officers were murdered in the first 17 days of 2008.

The murdered policemen were largely victims of organized crime groups, narco-traffickers.

It's inexcusable that these daily tragedies are not being reported, much less emphasized, by the American mainstream media. We've got a full-blown shooting war occurring on our southern border while the majority of the American public is kept unaware.

http://interested-participant.blogspot.com/


----------

